# how to slope the expoxy???



## redfish12 (Jan 24, 2009)

i bought the skeleton reel seat from mud hole and i wanna know how u can slop the expoxy like this cause i wanna do it from the real seat to the blank


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

You form a thread ramp by going back and forth from the edge of the seat out to about 1/2 to an 1" long. I use d thread most of the time for this. Dont use a lot of tention so the rod finish will easily saturate through. It will take a flood coat and 1-2 high build coats do do it neet with no bubbles.


----------



## redfish12 (Jan 24, 2009)

thank u that makes sense but im stupid about that stuff i need to see it lol... does anyone have like a video of that


----------

